# Great filming... Malinois



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/6598096


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome quality video; not familiar with that camera they used but must cost a fortune..


----------



## Kevin lee (Jan 15, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> http://vimeo.com/6598096



and great trainers


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> Awesome quality video; not familiar with that camera they used but must cost a fortune..



It's a Red camera.

They cost about $25,000.
http://www.red.com/


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent video but who ever filmed it was good too, lol have to have a good film person behind a good camera or it's still shit video. And thank GOD, finally a well shot video that doesn't have "let the bodies hit the floor" or "eye of the tiger". 

Seriously people there are tons of songs out there, QUIT IT.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kevin lee said:


> and great trainers



Yeah Joey Leigh and company! Esa and I had a great talk with Joey out on Konnie's deck while everyone else was partying. Was quite fun and educational to say the least. 

Bacchus was bred to Nova Kevin. Stephanie just did an ultrasound and it is looks like pups are there, that was the news I heard. Should be rocknroll!


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> And thank GOD, finally a well shot video that doesn't have "let the bodies hit the floor" or "eye of the tiger". Seriously people there are tons of songs out there, QUIT IT.


LMAO! Now that's funny! (& sadly true)


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice dog, nice filming! 
After having a dog that "sucks" its flanks, I cringe whenever I see images of another dog with that signature wet area. Uggh, its a pain in the ass!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Kristina Senter said:


> Nice dog, nice filming!
> After having a dog that "sucks" its flanks, I cringe whenever I see images of another dog with that signature wet area. Uggh, its a pain in the ass!


Ohhh, so THAT's what that was eh? I had no idea why it looked like that. :-k


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow great quality film and training. I love the nice tight blind searches and he actually looks into the blind. Nice very nice!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ohhh, so THAT's what that was eh? I had no idea why it looked like that. :-k


It looks identical, so Im assuming that's what it is. 
It took me nearly a week after I bought the dog to figure out why he had a constant thickly wet, frothy area on his flank. It looked like he had laid in shampoo or some sort of oil in just that area. Id bathe and dry him, he'd look great....Id get him out of the crate a few hours later and the wet area was back. I was like WTF?!?! I finally caught him just literally sucking on the skin and did some research. Its apparently most common in Dobes and considered an OCD behavior.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Great "filming" and a good camera but the dog doesn't actually "do" much. Certainly not enough to judge the dog's quality.


----------



## Jamie Johnson (Oct 30, 2010)

Looked impressive to me all the way around.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Jamie Johnson said:


> Looked impressive to me all the way around.


It's really well done and nice to watch. The slow motion looks good and the music is a good choice.
But I wouldn't call it impressive training. They were enjoying themselves without asking much from neither dog or helper and it gave some nice shots for the movie. But doesn't say much about the quality of the dog. Target was to make a nice video, not to show impressive training and they did a good job at that.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> It's really well done and nice to watch. The slow motion looks good and the music is a good choice.
> But I wouldn't call it impressive training. They were enjoying themselves without asking much from neither dog or helper and it gave some nice shots for the movie. But doesn't say much about the quality of the dog. Target was to make a nice video, not to show impressive training and they did a good job at that.


Yeah I don't think they meant it as such 'impressive training' more of a art statement and a fun thing to put this video together. I know these trainers and the dog too, my comment was more to say that these guys are 'great' trainers and the dog I know from other sources not just this basing it on this one video that it is a quality dog too.


----------

